# Any Way to use a prong Rest



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

Millions out there any body had any luck with them.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

TM Hunter style prong rest? If so, that is a shoot thru rest and I don't think it will work with fingers at least not with mine. You never know there maybe someone that will post it will work and they have had good results using one.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

I have been having really good luck with them ( NAP 3000 )....... with a modification , I remove the inside prong useing only the outside prong in conjuction with a cushion plunger ........ gives me infinite adjustability in/out , up/down and tension on the plunger , gives unlimited tuneability


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

ia bhtr said:


> I have been having really good luck with them ( NAP 3000 )....... with a modification , I remove the inside prong useing only the outside prong in conjuction with a cushion plunger ........ gives me infinite adjustability in/out , up/down and tension on the plunger , gives unlimited tuneability


I'm going to try and modify one....should be similar to a huntmaster 2000. Capool, I'm not trying to take over your thread but I do have a question for ia bhtr. How do you have your outside prong adjusted?


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

jmoose77 said:


> I'm going to try and modify one....should be similar to a huntmaster 2000. Capool, I'm not trying to take over your thread but I do have a question for ia bhtr. How do you have your outside prong adjusted?


cool with me. That's how we all learn I've tried but can't get the arrow to stay on the prong I want to know also. I have a huntmaster 2000 but don't know how to set it up.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

I get the plunger contacting the shaft @ 3:00 , then I bring the prong over to contact the shaft @ 7:00 , I adjust the prong so that the tip of the prong is laying as close to parallel with the shaft as I can , while still maintaining contact with the tip of the prong , I never turn it so much as to have tip starting to lose contact with the shaft , this gives me quite a bit of fletch clearance and set up this way it actually cradles the arrow a little , never ever have a prob with the arrow wanting to come off of the rest like I do sometimes with a flipper rest ...... the nice thing about the nap 3000 is that every adjustment on the rest is micro adjustable , in/out - up/down - spring tension on the prong - and spring tension on the button , I am not very good at describing things , but maybe this " rendition " will help , if it still isnt clear , let me know and I will try to explain it better ...... maybe I can get 1 of the buddies to help me post a pic of it , Thanks Dan


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*prong style*

I have seen it done once. The kid was shooting two under, I dont know how he did it, but it worked.


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

*As IA stated*

Using the plunger alows you to use one prong. I usally flatted the end of the prong so it contacts more of the arrow. I use a very long prong that extends to the plunger. This will give you a consistant brace hight and also helps prevent your arrow from dropping through between the plunger and the prong.

Also you need to have the arrow touch the plunger above center of the plunger to prevent the arrow from dropping through.


When you do use one prong check the twist on you fletching if you have a lot it will hit the prone or the plunger. I suggest you consider straight fletching.

I have tried several single prong and plunger set ups and presently use a springy with 2 fletched arrows. The springy is hard to adjust but once adjusted it preforms perfectly.

Good luck. Ken


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Spring rest*

I have used a springy rest with much success. Still do on one of my hunting bows. They are fantastic for fingershooting short arrows with an overdraw. They work very well and how to properly bend and adjust one is all but a lost art. If I could just figure out how to quell the ching!! I have tried teflon tubing pushed up on it but they just dont work the same with it on there.


----------



## Supermag (Jan 27, 2008)

ia bhtr said:


> I get the plunger contacting the shaft @ 3:00 , then I bring the prong over to contact the shaft @ 7:00 , I adjust the prong so that the tip of the prong is laying as close to parallel with the shaft as I can , while still maintaining contact with the tip of the prong , I never turn it so much as to have tip starting to lose contact with the shaft , this gives me quite a bit of fletch clearance and set up this way it actually cradles the arrow a little , never ever have a prob with the arrow wanting to come off of the rest like I do sometimes with a flipper rest ...... the nice thing about the nap 3000 is that every adjustment on the rest is micro adjustable , in/out - up/down - spring tension on the prong - and spring tension on the button , I am not very good at describing things , but maybe this " rendition " will help , if it still isnt clear , let me know and I will try to explain it better ...... maybe I can get 1 of the buddies to help me post a pic of it , Thanks Dan



This is the same thing I've done for a long time and it works great. You do tend to go through silencing material on the prong fairly quick but it's easily replaced.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*rest plunger*

Starhunter wth the side plate removed and plunger. Saw one on Ebay yesterday. I think I saw a Huntmaster as well. The stock they use to make the prongs out of is 1/8 I want to say. Should be easy to replicate the huntmaster arm and install in a TM hunter.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

I modified a Quick Tune 1000 yesterday and it worked well with a feather fletched arrow. It was showing a slight tear high with a vane fletched arrow when I paper tuned and I'm sure it just a clearence problem instead of the string nock set being off. I will have a a little more time this weekend to do a little adjusting and fix that. Thanks for the information....Moose


----------



## three under (May 17, 2007)

Shot a prong rest with fingers for about 14 years with no problems. A prong rest was actually to blame for me shooting three under. 15 years ago I was so frustrated with punching the trigger on my release that I took it and flung it in the bushes. I then tryed to draw my bow split finger a couple times and the arrow twisted off the rest. I grabbed the string three under and was able to keep the arrow on the rest, a couple adjustments on the sight and peep and I shot that set up untill last year when I started playing with other bows.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Feb 9, 2005)

*Cool*

I wish you could get a picture up of your 3000 + plunger set up I would like to see it!


----------

